
"99.95% of daily listeners at Magnatune are listening for free" - yungchin
http://blogs.magnatune.com/buckman/2011/02/short-adverts.html
======
jpadvo
"Heck, I'd be happy if free listeners accounted for 99.5% of daily visitors
(that'd be a 10x improvement!)"

